# upgrade non-bose stereo system to bose with aftermarket deck?



## asma123 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, I used to have a 2000 maxima, but unfortunately that one got totaled (i had it less than a month  ) and it had bose sound system which i loved. with the money i got from the insurance i bought a 2002 maxima unfortunately this one had cloth interior and no bose sound system and the radio was broken where only the left channel would work so i changed it with my aftermarket deck. I noticed that the it's not as loud as my bose system was, so I was wondering what do I need in order to make it sound like the bose system did? I was looking through ebay and I came across this auction: 2000-2003 Nissan Maxima BOSE System Amplifiers Speakers:eBay Motors (item 130326746129 end time Sep-22-09 18:41:34 PDT) 
Is that all I need?
do they use different speakers from non-bose and bose? let me know thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You'd be better off getting some aftermarket speakers and powering them with an amplifier.

Using an aftermarket headunit with the Bose system isnt really good for them as they take a lower level input from the Bose headunit and then amplify it through the Bose amps to the speakers. The aftermarket headunit will send a higher level input to the amps and speakers, thus putting a heavy load on the system. It may sound louder but eventually something will blow...either the Bose amps or speakers. I'm speaking from experience.

Going aftermarket will also give you better sound quality than the Bose can give.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

JNCoRacer has a good recommenation there especailly it form expereince..
i go after market.. so much more options plus with the amount of money you spend for Bose brand u get same or better quallity out there.. shop around and amp that shit up..enjoy bro..


----------



## asma123 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply. I was wondering if you have any suggestions?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

That all depends on your budget.
Everything doesnt need to be bought all at once. And you can have a pretty decent system for not much at all.


----------



## asma123 (Jun 8, 2009)

hm I have a pretty decent budge, but if I could get something for $200 that is good enough as the bose if possible a bit louder, then that would be the best option. Also, I forgot to mention that I have 2 12" subs already installed


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Two 12's is a good start.
For a little more than $200 You can get speakers and an amp. Again, it doesnt have to be expensive to sound good.
For example... I picked up a set of MB Quart 6.5" components for $150. Bought a Clarion 400w amp for $80 from a friend, and the amp wiring kit for $20. I left the stock speakers in the back as theyre just used for "fill". 
All in all, I'm pleased with my set-up.


----------



## asma123 (Jun 8, 2009)

definetly after the subs upgrade the car sounded much better. and I do know that it doesnt have to be expensive to sound good but I just need some suggestions on the web for something that would sound amazing and loud. I remember with my bose system I was able to hear my car from far away but now I just hear the boom boom from the subs lol. Also, I got a question about my deck -> amp... my deck has only 1 rca jack out (one red and one white one). Would I need to get an adapter so that I can fit another amp?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You can check out Car Audio: Subwoofers, Car Stereos, Amps, Receivers, CD Players. They have a good selection of speakers and components. They should also have a harness that has an RCA output so you can run RCA cables to an amp.


----------

